# Introducing...My new Welsh pony :))



## Miniequine (Mar 21, 2007)

I had a Welsh pony when I was a kid... and have

wanted one for so long. I fell in LOVE with Sweet Sultan

a few years ago and finally get to have one of his

babies. It's official, he mine!

Sweet Sultan is owned by Glenhaven Welsh Pony

in Virginia. I get him home the end of March.

My new guy is a yearling gelding. Isn't he precious?!

The first picture is Glenhaven Sweet Decadence.

(need help with his barn name.....)

The second picture is his sire Vimpenny Sweet sultan.

The last one is Deka's baby picture




)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 21, 2007)

He's definitely a cutie!!! I'd call him Dec (Deck). Congrats!!


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW can I have one of those in about a 33" size. They are both very handsome, congrats on your new boy.


----------



## HJF (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations! We have a Welsh mare and a Welsh X Connemara gelding. They are great horses


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2007)

Sandy, he is SO beautiful!!! Congratulations


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wow gorgeous horses. I just loved my welsh pony I had. Best horse I have ever owned. Congrats!!*


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 21, 2007)

Handsome Handsome Handsome and beautiful too.

Congrats!

JJay


----------



## CKC (Mar 21, 2007)

He is so handsome. Can't wait to see him.

I love Welsh ponies.

How about Deka?


----------



## River Wood (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW he is more than welcome to come and visit me anytime!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 21, 2007)

I want one, I want one :bgrin


----------



## maplegum (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh I want one! :new_shocked:


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the name suggestions.



)

I like them.

I think Deka is neat. I like that.

Kim, I think you have named him for me



) THANKS!!!

~Sandy


----------



## Mona (Mar 21, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on your handsome new pony!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh he is just a doll! I have seen his sire's pic before and boy, is he nice too!


----------



## rhea (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooooh gourgeous. We have a Welsh 'A' stud right now, they're sooo cute, and not that much "pony attitude". Good luck with him!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 22, 2007)

I love welsh ponies! Congrats on him, he is a looker!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 22, 2007)

That is one CUTE pony and the sire is beautiful! Have fun with him.


----------

